# Varathane for O/S Decks



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Need some input folks--if you don't mind. I have a couple of o/s deck floors to do shortly. Varathane (Now made by Rust Oleum) was used when the decks were new.

Thoughts on proper prep and application are appreciated. Also--does anyone know if decks can be effectively covered to keep winter and bad weather off them? If they can, what sort of covering is commonly used?

JTP


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

*Varathane*

Varathane on a deck That does not sound like a good idea to me, especially since you mentioned winter, so you must have to deal with snow, etc. Unless there are different Varathanes than I am familiar with, I would remove all the finish and use a deck specific product.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

I can put you in contact with a woodcare expert if you like. PM me if you want his email. He's smart and a real nice guy.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Formulator said:


> I can put you in contact with a woodcare expert if you like. PM me if you want his email. He's smart and a real nice guy.


Please see this link: Varathane 

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGBrand.asp?bid=12

JTP


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JTP said:


> Thoughts on proper prep and application are appreciated. Also--does anyone know if decks can be effectively covered to keep winter and bad weather off them? If they can, what sort of covering is commonly used?
> JTP


JTP

I checked the site of that distributor I was telling you about, and this may sound crazy (but it was your idea!), but what about shrink wrapping like they use on boats? Its rather pricy, but would be an interesting experiment. There are all kinds of shrink wrap accessories and tapes, etc. that you can get to make things weather tight.


----------

